# Girl Scout cookies



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought Thin Mints were the greatest things in the world--that is, until I tried frozen Thin Mints! Just bought two boxes from my little cousin yesterday. Unfortunately, I have to eat them unfrozen because I share a kitchen with three roommates, and if I keep my cookies in the communal freezer, I know I'll never see them again.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Samoas taste like a candy bar....cookie, chocolate, coconut...I have some in the fridge right now ...I'll be right back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Britt said:


> Just bought two boxes from my little cousin yesterday.


Only two boxes?  I think I bought a total of about 8. Plus 8 Samoas which are hubby's favorite . . .actually I think you should make the poll so we can select up to 3 kinds. I like the PB sandwich ones. . .are they the do-si-dos?. . . and the Tagalongs too. The neighborhood scouts all know that I'll buy from any girl that asks. (Actually, I'll buy something from any kid who comes around and asks: I hated having to do it as a kid and don't want to make it any harder on them than it has to be by not buying from them . . . ) This year I spent around $63 total on GS cookies.

I agree. . .frozen are best. . . .

Ann


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Only two boxes?  I think I bought a total of about 8. Plus 8 Samoas which are hubby's favorite . . .actually I think you should make the poll so we can select up to 3 kinds. I like the PB sandwich ones. . .are they the do-si-dos?. . . and the Tagalongs too. The neighborhood scouts all know that I'll buy from any girl that asks. (Actually, I'll buy something from any kid who comes around and asks: I hated having to do it as a kid and don't want to make it any harder on them than it has to be by not buying from them . . . ) This year I spent around $63 total on GS cookies.
> 
> I agree. . .frozen are best. . . .
> 
> Ann


Bought 2 for my bf, but yes, only 2 for myself. I definitely would have bought more if I could keep them in the freezer! Yes, Do-Si-Dos are the PB sandwich ones. Tagalongs are probably my second favorite, with Trefoils in third  I clicked edit poll but I don't see an option to change the number of votes allowed


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I can only vote for one? i like somoas, trefoils and tagalongs. why only buy two, they freeze nicely. Defrost quickly (if you can wait) and ready for any event.
Sylvia


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Which ones are the short bread kind? They're my favorite, I just tell the girl who knocks on my door to give me three of them.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish I knew someone who sold girl scout cookies.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Anne said:


> I wish I knew someone who sold girl scout cookies.


You can ask your hair dresser, or someone else in the community, if they know someone who is selling. Or if you look in your local paper, they often advertise a phone number you can call to place an order.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> You can ask your hair dresser, or someone else in the community, if they know someone who is selling. Or if you look in your local paper, they often advertise a phone number you can call to place an order.


Thanks I just left info on their web site for someone to call me about the cookies.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

sylvia said:


> why only buy two, they freeze nicely. Defrost quickly (if you can wait) and ready for any event.
> Sylvia


I can't freeze them because I share a freezer with my roommates and I know they will get eaten.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

drenee said:


> You can ask your hair dresser, or someone else in the community, if they know someone who is selling. Or if you look in your local paper, they often advertise a phone number you can call to place an order.


I've seen Girl Scouts selling cookies outside grocery stores and libraries, on college campuses, etc. I'm sure there are some around.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Which ones are the short bread kind? They're my favorite, I just tell the girl who knocks on my door to give me three of them.


Those are Trefoils


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really can't decide between Thin Mint and Soamoa.  
But voted for Thin Mints because that is the favorite of the other 5 in my house!

BTW:  TWO boxes? You must be kidding!  I just offer $20 to every scout that knocks, plus buy more from the girls at school and the grocery store!
Don't even WANT to know how many boxes I buy by the end of the cookie season!


----------



## bodaciousbabe (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the lemon ones that are really tart.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

All you folks are really lucky?  No Girls Scout cookies here!  But then maybe that's a good thing


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Anne said:


> I wish I knew someone who sold girl scout cookies.


The girl scouts had a table selling their cookies right out in front of Walmart today. Saw them there last weekend also.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

mmm, Girl Scout cookies...  Back when I was a scout, my folks would buy CASES of cookies from me. I wasn't that found of the Trifolds, but can't complain too much when Mom packs your school lunch in the fall and you still have GS cookies!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OOOO Cookies!!!! LOL

I love tagalongs and Lemon Chalets.....those are the ones I bought this year! I also love thin mints [frozen YUM] but we found some at the dollar store that taste exactly the same so we buy ours there.......plus we can get them year round!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anne said:


> I wish I knew someone who sold girl scout cookies.


I usually go down to the local Weight Watchers meeting and look for the shady character hangin' out in the alley, sidle up to him and whisper, "Hey man, can ya hook me up? I need a fix...". Works every time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I usually go down to the local Weight Watchers meeting and look for the shady character hangin' out in the alley, sidle up to him and whisper, "Hey man, can ya hook me up? I need a fix...". Works every time.


Hmmm...I thought those guys in the alley were pushing Krispy Kremes.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

drenee said:


> Hmmm...I thought those guys in the alley were pushing Krispy Kremes.


Nah, those're the ones skulking around behind the police academy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thin mints are my favorite.

Okay...just thought it was an interesting thought. I go to the gym late at night (a lot less busy at midnight) and I notice a HUGE increase in the number of people coming to the gym around new years. (wouldn't you know). Its about the time girl scouts cookies start selling the number of people start noticeably decrease....I've been watching this the last three years and never put the two together until my best friend/former workout buddy mentioned it last year.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK, since this was buried too... let's see if any newbies can help with this poll.
Anyone know how to add "our" cookies? We have Peanutbutter Patties, Peanutbutter Sandwich (OK, so these are Do-Si-Dos, I see) , Lemonades, Thanks A Lot, our "Caramel Delights" are your "Samoas" can we put that in parenthesis? Shortbreads (same as "Trefoils") Daisy Go Rounds


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> OOOO Cookies!!!! LOL
> 
> I love tagalongs and Lemon Chalets.....those are the ones I bought this year! I also love thin mints [frozen YUM] but we found some at the dollar store that taste exactly the same so we buy ours there.......plus we can get them year round!


Our sales sheet even advertises that they ALL freeze well... so you should buy enough to last at least until CHRISTMAS!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith said that they're not selling my favorite Dulce De Leche this year, and I can't eat the Samaos because I'm allergic to coconut, so it's a peanut butter festival for me!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Meredith said that they're not selling my favorite Dulce De Leche this year, and I can't eat the Samaos because I'm allergic to coconut, so it's a peanut butter festival for me!


Well, Scarlet, thing is I just think maybe they don't sell well here or something... Because we don't have them... Maybe they do still sell them there...  Sowwy.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, Scarlet, thing is I just think maybe they don't sell well here or something... Because we don't have them... Maybe they do still sell them there...  Sowwy.


Yeah, GS has 2 different cookie makers, so I'm guessing you've got the one that doesn't make my dulce's but that's still okay.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Um, I had girl scout cookies once...it was at my old office.  I guess someone's kid was selling and so each type (according to the list a select kinds) were open to try.  So I had the one with coconut, PB, chocolate mint, and something with words on it.  Sorry never really knew the names.  I was suprised to find out that I liked the cocnut one because 99% of the time I absolutely detest it.

Saw a few cookie sales infront of my old grocery store but I have moved away since then so I haven't seen any or any girl scouts since then.  

My current office doesn't allow for employees to have their kids sell anything at work.  Got a reminder yesterday via email.  So we are fairly dead on that end.  The only connection I had with girl scouts is when nearly all of my little 3rd grade friends were starting Brownies.  I asked my parents who said "no, you have language school".  Yes, just like in that movie "My Big Fat Greek Wedding".  Seriously!

Tris


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish I knew someone who sold girl scout cookies.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Anne said:


> I wish I knew someone who sold girl scout cookies.


Miss Meredith is selling them and I understand that she is taking orders from boardmembers... but, geesh, she's sold about 2.4 million boxes already and I think they are out of them in the Oak tree..., no wait, that's Keebler cookies. I just love cookies. I had to order some of the Samoa's. A good name, every time I eat one, I want some-mo-a.  Don't yell me, I'm not well.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Miss Meredith is selling them and I understand that she is taking orders from boardmembers... but, geesh, she's sold about 2.4 million boxes already and I think they are out of them in the Oak tree..., no wait, that's Keebler cookies. I just love cookies. I had to order some of the Samoa's. A good name, every time I eat one, I want some-mo-a.  Don't yell me, I'm not well.


Okay, Brendan, I won't yell ME! Or even yell AT you.....

Sorry, leave out a word and you get my onions....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Okay, Brendan, I won't yell ME! Or even yell AT you.....
> 
> Sorry, leave out a word and you get my onions....


AT (I said I'm not well... )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> AT (I said I'm not well... )


Order some cookies, that'll make you feel better!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I did, but they ain't come in yet.    I'm going to have to call at that noggone oak tree and beg those silly elves to give me some chocolate pinwheels or something... I don't know... I just don't know...


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

OK. . . you guys are GSC pikers . . . the first girlscout came to the door today and she got an order for 11 boxes  (Its an addiction but its not one that lasts very long)(and I had a job this year!) As an aside, I've never seen a kid look happier walking away with my $44 check.

So explain to me... flavors come, and flavors go, but I'm upset that one I liked disappeared (i thought of them as the healthy ones I buy) they were lemon shortbread type things of half moonish shape covered in lemony powdered sugar...nothing on the little sales brochure looked anything like them and I miss them.

Question 2 -- How many servings are in a Box of:

Thin Mints
Tagalongs
Samoas
Name Variety


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

@Richard, What I discovered from looking at the GS cookie website is that they have 2 different bakers, so some types are not available everywhere. 

@Brendan, be careful, those elves can be tricky!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thin Mints - 28
Tagalongs - 14


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I do so loooooovvvveeee GS cookies!!  I like the lemon ones and the chocolaty, coconut ones.  Yyyyuuuummmmyyy!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If you don't have access to GSC - Miss Mererdith is doing a favor to KBers so go for it!  Unfortunately, or maybe lucky, for me, I can't get them in Mexico and don't know any mules heading this way!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thin Mints


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My girl scout was selling the dulce la leche and something lemony. . . .Richard, if I'd known, I'd have bought you some. (they're lemon sandwich cookies) As it is I bought 2 dozen boxes, evenly distributed among Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Samoas, and the peanut butter sandwich ones. There was also something new but it didn't excite me -- called 'thank you berry munch'.

Here's a link to the kinds for sale here: http://www.gscnc.org/all_about_our_cookies.html


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Britt said:


> I thought Thin Mints were the greatest things in the world--that is, until I tried frozen Thin Mints! Just bought two boxes from my little cousin yesterday. Unfortunately, I have to eat them unfrozen because I share a kitchen with three roommates, and if I keep my cookies in the communal freezer, I know I'll never see them again.


I love frozen thin mints too! Yummy!!!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My girl scout was selling the dulce la leche and something lemony. . . .Richard, if I'd known, I'd have bought you some. (they're lemon sandwich cookies) As it is I bought 2 dozen boxes, evenly distributed among Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Samoas, and the peanut butter sandwich ones. There was also something new but it didn't excite me -- called 'thank you berry munch'.
> 
> Here's a link to the kinds for sale here: http://www.gscnc.org/all_about_our_cookies.html


Those aren't the "right" lemon ones  And we had the berry ones and those didn't excite me too much . Looks like we bought all the same flavors (although I did buy a few less boxes.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Girl Scout cookie time always reminds me of the year (a long time ago) when I volunteered to be cookie mother for my daughter's Brownie troop.  Our dining room was filled with cases of cookies so that the troop members could come to one place to fill their orders.  The only problem was that my other five children regarded those cases as their own personal stash.  I was forever finding open boxes of cookies in odd places in the house, even after I thought I had explained the concept of paying before taking and tried to keep tabs on both the kids and the cookies.  That year my daughter was the top seller in her troop with the help of her younger siblings and we spent a lot of money on cookies.  Good luck to anyone selling and enjoy to anyone who is buying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When we were kids, my mom was the 'candy lady'.  She was in a group that sold candy every Christmas and Easter.  She was the coordinator and the orders would be delivered to our house.  For a couple of weeks our 'playroom' became the candy room.  We had to help her sort it by number and line the boxes in stacks around the edges of the room.  Then, there was counting to make sure everything ordered had arrived. THEN there was sorting the candy into the various ladies' individual orders.  During the process it was periodically necessary to re-organize the initial organization so as to make room for the bags or boxes of the sorted orders.

Thing is. . . .we kids all thought this was fun!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember candy sorting ... yes, it was fun ... I'm not in re-thinking this sure I get why.

As to my quesiton on "servings per box"

Thin Mints TWO (sleeve one, sleeve two)

As to the others I mentioned ONE. You open the box, and there you are, one serving of cookies.

I suspect that some of the others are in "two serving" packages, but I only do Samoas, Tagalongs and Thinmints.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

For me its always been about the the Thin Mint, but a few years ago I discovered the "Grasshopper".  So the other day my DS and I were in Walmart and they had the Grasshoppers for $1.50 a bag.  I picked up two and she reminded me to that we had promissed a friend that we would get out cookies from her daughter this year and I was cheating. To which I responded "if i get my grasshoppers for 1.50 a bag they come out of the grocery budget not the cookie budget"  --thus allowing me to spent the whole Girl Scout Cookie budget on (more) boxes of Somas from the kids  .  Gotta be pretty sneeky to get around the DH's budget and still get all the cookies you want and more---because after all there are other people in the house who are going to eat them as well.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> As to my quesiton on "servings per box"
> 
> Thin Mints TWO (sleeve one, sleeve two)
> 
> As to the others I mentioned ONE. You open the box, and there you are, one serving of cookies.


LOL! I like your attitude.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Tris said:


> My current office doesn't allow for employees to have their kids sell anything at work. Got a reminder yesterday via email.


What, do you work for Communists or something? Not allowing GSC into the office, that is just unAmerican!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bardsandsages said:


> What, do you work for Communists or something? Not allowing GSC into the office, that is just unAmerican!


It's actually pretty sensible. . . . some people can feel pressured into buying stuff they don't really want or can't afford. Especially if the asker is organizationally above you. Besides, it's the girl scout's responsibility to sell the cookies. . .not her parents'.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

When I was a scout, my parents bought cases of cookies and Mom would freeze them. I remember starting school in the fall and being the envy of my classmates because I had GS cookies in my lunch. 

My employer also has the no solication rule. Not just for your kids stuff, everything, basically for the reason Ann mentioned. Folks sometimes get around it by having the form laying out in the open so you never approach each other. I wonder if I can send an email asking if anyone is selling...that probably is forbidden as well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> As to my quesiton on "servings per box"
> 
> Thin Mints TWO (sleeve one, sleeve two)
> 
> ...


OMG, I went into my kitchen, dug around in my frig and freezer to pull out my boxes, do the math to come up with the numbers to discover that a whole sleeve is a serving?

Too funny, Richard. You crack me up.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Those aren't the "right" lemon ones  And we had the berry ones and those didn't excite me too much . Looks like we bought all the same flavors (although I did buy a few less boxes.


Are the lemon ones you like Lemonades? They are a large shortbread cookie with a thin layer of lemon icing on them... they look like a lemon slice.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Miss Meredith, how could Mr. Orange like Lemon cookies?  Mmmmmmm. Cookies. When do they come in, GS Den Mother type?  Or do GS's have Den mothers?  Hmmm.  Just bring the cookies.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I voted for the sugar-free, not because they're my favorite flavor, but because they're the only ones I'll let myself buy. (Doc wants me to lower by blood sugar levels.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Miss Meredith, how could Mr. Orange like Lemon cookies? Mmmmmmm. Cookies. When do they come in, GS Den Mother type? Or do GS's have Den mothers? Hmmm. Just bring the cookies.


Well, it's still a citrus fruit right? And we don't sell orange, soooo... lemons it is. I actually am a Troop Leader, Mr. Brendan... which seems to consume me at times... as I am a teacher and Mommy, and wife, Sacraments teacher, friend to MANY, a BFF and KBer...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ooooo but if you DID sell orange cookies....  something with orange and dark chocolate...  or something like those Anna's Orange Thins...  I'd buy LOTS.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Ooooo but if you DID sell orange cookies.... something with orange and dark chocolate... or something like those Anna's Orange Thins... I'd buy LOTS.


OMG! Susan we love those... we get about 5 boxes everytime we go to IKEA. Did you see? Did you see? She sold 333 boxes. We were quite pleased as she just had a few good weather days to sell.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OMG! Susan we love those... we get about 5 boxes everytime we go to IKEA. Did you see? Did you see? She sold 333 boxes. We were quite pleased as she just had a few good weather days to sell.


333! Love that number.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> 333! Love that number.


We do too! Brendan ended up adding three more boxes to his order today so that we ended up with a really cool #.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OMG! Susan we love those... we get about 5 boxes everytime we go to IKEA. Did you see? Did you see? She sold 333 boxes. We were quite pleased as she just had a few good weather days to sell.


Wasn't the first goal just 160 or something like that?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Wasn't the first goal just 160 or something like that?


Yes, and then she upped it to 250... then 325 was the next "prize" which is a really cool Green Stainless water bottle... so she got I think 9 prizes plus earned $ for her troop. She is only about $140 short right now for a week at camp. And we have a couple of booths to do and a few other things lined up.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Then I wish her continued good luck and success!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Then I wish her continued good luck and success!


She says "Tell Ms. Susan Thanks!"


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yes, and then she upped it to 250... then 325 was the next "prize" which is a really cool Green Stainless water bottle... so she got I think 9 prizes plus earned $ for her troop. She is only about $140 short right now for a week at camp. And we have a couple of booths to do and a few other things lined up.


As Tony the Tiger says *GREAT*!!


----------



## joshuadavid21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, these are great cookie girl scout cookies. I think this kind of cookies so delicious yummy.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Got my Thin Mints yesterday.  I forced myself to only get 3 boxes this year.  Half are in the freezer staying nice and chilled for my minty eating pleasure and half have already been eaten.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bought the first box (Trefoils, my favorite) at Rosie's Calico Cupboard quilt shop last week.  Bought the second box (Lemon Chalet, my husband loves lemon) from some little girl (and her mother) who were wheeling a wagon full of GSC down the boardwalk a couple days ago.  Seems to me she was selling Dulce de Leche, by the way.  I can eat a box of Trefoils at a sitting.  Trying hard not to.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> from some little girl (and her mother) who were wheeling a wagon full of GSC down the boardwalk


Make sure you send them back to Virginia to Ann's house too, since she'll buy from anyone who shows up...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems like a long walk...
  <==smiley with sunglasses in SD


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, do they want to sell cookies or not??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

People who live in SD prefer not to head east in February for any reason, and for good reason.


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You know, if I ever retire I may just have to follow your example and spend Februaries in California.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> People who live in SD prefer not to head east in February for any reason, and for good reason.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I don't know, the South Dakotans I know might be tempted to go east...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, anybody who actually LIVES in South Dakota is too stubborn to move, they're like the northern Minnesotans...they take PRIDE in their hardship...

Betsy


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I got my Girl Scout cookies and sorry *had* my Girl Scout cookies... I have already ate almost a half-a-case. I am putting the rest in my wife's car so she can take them to work and I can eat the rest when she gets home


Spoiler



she does not know that they are in the car


 rollin storage


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

The Scouts haven't appeared on my doorstep this year.  I love the cookies, love to support Girl Scouts, but 
I really don't need to be eating those cookies.  I'm still trying to get rid of the Christmas 7 lbs. I put on.
Maybe the girls will forget me this year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think deliveries got upset 'round here what with a couple of blizzards. . . . .but I'm hoping my GS shows up with my 2 cases soon!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Intinst brought home the ones he ordered last night.  Three boxes of varieties he likes and 3 boxes of varieties I like.  I don't think we purchased any last year so I will enjoy.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, it's still a citrus fruit right? And we don't sell orange, soooo... lemons it is. I actually am a Troop Leader, Mr. Brendan... which seems to consume me at times... as I am a teacher and Mommy, and wife, Sacraments teacher, friend to MANY, a BFF and KBer...


Leave two seconds in the day for me!!!! I demand such attention


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Leave two seconds in the day for me!!!! I demand such attention


Always Ma'am! We have been a'deliverin' the cookies this week so it makes our time even.... well... 

Oh! and I gave up all processed foods for Lent... so I gotta freeze my cookies!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Well, Ms. Scarlet said she got her cookies today... just wondering if Ms. Susan got her delivery yet? AND if either of you have started eating them? I barely ate a few and the Lent happened... I had to freeze them!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Got home late afternoon and found them on my doorstep!  I'll have ONE with another cup of tea in half an hour or so, and probably freeze many if not most.  The tough part now will be deciding which kind to sample today.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bought 6 more boxes today. 2 Thin Mints, 2 Berry, 1 Samoa, & 1 Tagalong. I'm considering buying a case if the Berry ones to freeze, they're very good.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTW how many boxes are in a case?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

12 I think.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I just ate my last, my very last cookie, a Caramel Delight (Samoa).                        

Bwah, ha, ha, ah, agghhghhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My first two dozen were delivered this evening.  Got another half dozen coming from another Scout probably next week.

One sleeve of the PB sandwich cookies has been shared by DH and me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My first two dozen were delivered this evening. Got another half dozen coming from another Scout probably next week.
> 
> One sleeve of the PB sandwich cookies has been shared by DH and me.


Well, Ann I don't know if he gave any away or shared them but he did order about 8 or 10 boxes from my DD... I think Brendan entertains a lot though, so one weekend could wipe out 10 boxes easily! He got them in the mail last week like Scarlet and Ann.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Waiting for my Thin Mint delivery.  My how they have shrunk since I sold them.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I just ate my last, my very last cookie, a Caramel Delight (Samoa).
> 
> Bwah, ha, ha, ah, agghhghhhhhh!!!!!


My condolences


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTW Maureen yours are in the mail... er... via UPS... hope you get them soon.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

You are the best-est-est Miss Merry!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

MUST take cookies (arrived sunday) to work or I will eat them all myself .. and that would be bad since I have NO willpower to eat one or two (unless the quantity is boxes) and then stop.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

How can you two possibly be related?  



Richard in W.Orange said:


> MUST take cookies (arrived sunday) to work or I will eat them all myself .. and that would be bad since I have NO willpower to eat one or two (unless the quantity is boxes) and then stop.


Quote from Ann:
_here's how you ration your GS cookies so that they last a LOOOOONNNNNNGGGGG time.

Open the box. Repackage the cookies into snack size bags with just 3 or 4 cookies per bag. Voila! Single Serving packaging. Now, store the cookies where they're kinda hard to get to. . . .top cupboard. . .or way at the bottom. . . or way back of the freezer. When you go to get them you just have to have enough willpower to last you the few seconds you need to force yourself to ONLY get one small package out and then shut the door again. (No eating them all while standing on a chair to reach them. . .that's totally cheating!)
_


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Susan....that's _impossible_!!! I'd never make it through the 're-packaging' stage. It would be 3 or 4 cookies in a bag, 3 or 4 cookies in my mouth. 3 or 4 cookies in the next bag, 3 or 4 or 12 more cookies in my mouth!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Oh Susan....that's _impossible_!!! I'd never make it through the 're-packaging' stage. It would be 3 or 4 cookies in a bag, 3 or 4 cookies in my mouth. 3 or 4 cookies in the next bag, 3 or 4 or 12 more cookies in my mouth!


See, that's what I was thinking. But that was part of the quote from Ann, and if _she_ says it's possible... I guess maybe she got Richard's share of willpower.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just wanted to drop in and say that after four pages of reading about everyone else's cookies, I FINALLY got the cookies that I ordered today!  The girl scout troop that I ordered cookies from had to cancel a meeting because of the weather and they were behind schedule on the delivery. I have Thin Mints, Tagalongs, and Samoas.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> How can you two possibly be related?
> 
> Quote from Ann:
> _here's how you ration your GS cookies so that they last a LOOOOONNNNNNGGGGG time.
> ...


What kind of evil is this you're trying to spread. If I open 11 boxes of girl scout cookies I will EAT 11 boxes of girl scout cookies. Who's idea was this...is the ann you refer to my sister ... well ... she's just wrong ...

I did manage to only eat HALF the box of Tagalongs I opened last night (after I finished my stew (in the crockpot) gee, I didn't use the crockpot much before kindleboards...now I do .. oh, look, snowing again...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> What kind of evil is this you're trying to spread. If I open 11 boxes of girl scout cookies I will EAT 11 boxes of girl scout cookies. Who's idea was this...is the ann you refer to my sister ... well ... she's just wrong ...


I'm with you on the willpower thing, or rather lack thereof. Ann is much tougher. Rationing GS cookies, indeed! 



Richard in W.Orange said:


> gee, I didn't use the crockpot much before kindleboards...now I do ..


So THAT's why I keep finding myself drawn to it. I only wish I knew more than two crockpot recipes that everyone here will eat.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, my name is Maureen Miller and I just ate 8 caramel delights


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Always thin mints.  Especially straight from the freezer


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We have 2 Thin Mints left. Not boxes, cookies. There are 6 of us and everyone wants them. So nobody gets them (until everyone ELSE goes to sleep and I'll eat them   and then go but some more tomorrow  ) 

Does anybody else like the new Berry ones? They're yummy.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hi, my name is Maureen Miller and I just ate 8 caramel delights


Isn't that the standard serving size?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hi, my name is Maureen Miller and I just ate 8 caramel delights


YEP! Ms. Merry strikes _again_!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, maybe I'm trying to do "something" for Lent ... after nearly 6 hours behind the snow thrower (I do a bunch of my neighbors) I came in, took a hot shower (that was good) and then got something ready in the crockpot. Thanks to my friend Joe, well, I didn't eat that, it wasn't what he said as much as how he said it...I could hear the question mark in "So you're having _beef stew _ for dinner" DUH, no, its lent, its Friday, that would be not right ... but back to the thread, I had NO cookies yesterday (but thinking they might be good for breakfast today).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Let me just point out that when we were kids and we all got Easter baskets. . .. .mine was always the last one gone.  Occasionally I'd get in trouble with my mother because the boys (4)of them) had long finished all their candy and then they'd beg for mine.  Of course, I said, no.    But if it went on too long I'd be in trouble for teasing them and she'd make share. 

Re: GS cookies. . . .we got 2 dozen delivered right before we left town. . . .ate one sleeve of the peanut butter sandwiches. . . .and then forgot to bring any with us on the trip.  So plenty there when we get home... . .but I heard they were recalling the lemon creme sandwich ones 'cause they smell funny. . . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

On the news this morning they were talking about a recall of the Lemon cookies here in Texas.  Apparently they have a extra-added icky smell.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> On the news this morning they were talking about a recall of the Lemon cookies here in Texas. Apparently they have a extra-added icky smell.


WHICH Lemon ones?    Lemon Chalets? or Lemonades?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Let me just point out that when we were kids and we all got Easter baskets. . .. .mine was always the last one gone. Occasionally I'd get in trouble with my mother because the boys (4)of them) had long finished all their candy and then they'd beg for mine. Of course, I said, no.  But if it went on too long I'd be in trouble for teasing them and she'd make share.
> 
> Re: GS cookies. . . .we got 2 dozen delivered right before we left town. . . .ate one sleeve of the peanut butter sandwiches. . . .and then forgot to bring any with us on the trip. So plenty there when we get home... . .but I heard they were recalling the lemon creme sandwich ones 'cause they smell funny. . . . . .


Phew! I was hoping it was those... we don't sell those kind where we are.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> WHICH Lemon ones?    Lemon Chalets? or Lemonades?


The Lemon Chalets .... I looked up a linkie with the lot numbers:

http://www.newsoxy.com/girl-scouts/cookie-recall-12711.html


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> The Lemon Chalets .... I looked up a linkie with the lot numbers:
> 
> http://www.newsoxy.com/girl-scouts/cookie-recall-12711.html


Thank You for looking that up Geoffrey. We do not sell the Chalets... Thank God. And we use ABC bakers... I was freakin' a little because I sent cookies to a lot of people who do not even live near Texas at all!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> The Lemon Chalets .... I looked up a linkie with the lot numbers:
> 
> http://www.newsoxy.com/girl-scouts/cookie-recall-12711.html


Thanks, Geoffrey. The lot number on the 1/2 box I have left is not included in the recall. I may not eat them anyway or I may see how the Girl Scout council handles it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I bought 26 more boxes today from 4 different troops.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG....Edys sells Girl Scout Cookie ice cream!  I just picked up the last container of Thin Mint Ice Cream.  It's basically vanilla ice cream with lost of thin mint cookie bits.  Absolutely marvelous!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Magenta said:


> OMG....Edys sells Girl Scout Cookie ice cream! I just picked up the last container of Thin Mint Ice Cream. It's basically vanilla ice cream with lost of thin mint cookie bits. Absolutely marvelous!


That is just sinfully glorious and I would like to have some shipped to my house post haste. nummy ....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think they have Tagalong and Samoa ice cream too. Equally delicious.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think they have Tagalong and *Samoa ice cream* too. Equally delicious.


Oh no!!  This could be a problem....


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got my 4 boxes of Thin Mints yesterday.
Woot!!
Word of warning, and a TMI...
DO NOT eat an entire sleeve of Thin Mints in one sitting or severe intestinal issues will result.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tagalong ice cream is good. . . .Samoa ice cream is hazardous to your teeth as the caramel gets really hard. . . . . .but it does taste good!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot ever find Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I just saw some pooh girls waving signs for girl scout cookies.  I felt really bad for them, as it is really cold out


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I bought 26 more boxes today from 4 different troops.


that is a lot of cookies


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought from Meredith here, a dozen, I think.
I bought 6 from one coworker, 4 from another, and 2 from another.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have made a PIG of myself:  4 boxes from my niece (2 caramel,coconut and 2 peanut butter) 2, from my son's work (1 of each of the aforementioned) and 1 today peanut butter.

DON'T THE GIRL SCOUTS KNOW:  THAT their cookies only go good with milk; NOT Margaritas!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cheerio said:


> that is a lot of cookies


Sounds like a lot, but there are 6 of us in my house. We put them in the freezer and hope they last until next year. Usually, they don't.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> *I have made a PIG of myself: *4 boxes from my niece (2 caramel,coconut and 2 peanut butter) 2, from my son's work (1 of each of the aforementioned) and 1 today peanut butter.
> 
> DON'T THE GIRL SCOUTS KNOW: THAT their cookies only go good with milk; NOT Margaritas!!


Naaahhhh.... that would only be if you ate all seven boxes in one day. By yourself.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Naaahhhh.... that would only be if you ate all seven boxes in one day. By yourself. Cheesy


Good...then I don't have to feel bad about eating the whole PB box yesterday. Let's face it: Girl Scout cookies are addicting. I have NEVER seen anyone eat just one cookie.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Do they charge different prices, or are they obligated to charge the same? I swear they are running a black ops here locally


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I see your . . . . .but if you're paying more than $3.50 a box I think someone is doing something illegal.  As I understand it, even when stores (gas stations and what not) buy in bulk to have available for resale, they're not allowed to sell them for more than $3.50 each.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

we pay 4.00 a box. the shipping is high I assume that is why.
sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry. . .to clarify. . . .the price I mentioned is generally CONUS -- Continental US -- maybe better described as the "Lower 48" . . . .yeah, Alaska and Hawaii are probably higher.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Got my GS cookies (Round Two) in the mail just now!  Thank you, M & M!!


I've never frozen cookies before....  can I just put an entire package in the freezer, or do I need to re-wrap them somehow?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just put 'em in the freezer. . . .best hide them way in the back so you forget about them until much later in the year.  Then it's like finding a treasure!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Of course, you can always freeze a serving in individual bags - and then take them out one serving at a time when the craving hits.  This might allow enjoyment of them to last a little longer.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Loonlover, you're a wise woman. 

Ann, I've hidden them at the back, but only so that DD doesn't see them every time I open the freezer -- in my first shipment I had bought several flavors to try out, and she found one she _really_ likes, and so I ordered another six boxes of that kind to see us through until next year. I'm keeping them hidden for Special Occasions. 

Meanwhile, I spotted the Samoas ice cream at the supermarket today, and it took serious willpower not to buy it! But, well, spring is coming, and


Spoiler



my summer jeans are way too snug right now.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Loonlover, you're a wise woman.


Notice, I said you could do this. I didn't say I did it that way. Of course, this year, we didn't buy enough to have any left to freeze. Maybe next year we'll plan better.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the Somas frozen with hot coffee, but this year, I really loved the lemon creams!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

OK .. I bought and got all my cookies and crap...they're almost gone ...

Somehow I figured that they'd last longer ... then the boyfriend elect explained to me that despite the no-carbs diet, that Chocolate apparenlty HAS NO CARBS and therein, none of the cookies themselves have carbs and so now, well, his servings are like mine so a box of thin mints is two servings, one for each. 

Anyway, I think there's a box of Samoas left...

Where can I get more?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> OK .. I bought and got all my cookies and crap...they're almost gone ...
> 
> Somehow I figured that they'd last longer ... then the boyfriend elect explained to me that despite the no-carbs diet, that Chocolate apparenlty HAS NO CARBS and therein, none of the cookies themselves have carbs and so now, well, his servings are like mine so a box of thin mints is two servings, one for each.
> 
> ...


That is what I want to know where can I get Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Are the stands at shopping centers all gone?  I didn't see ours this year, so I'm not sure of the dates.

But Meredith said that they had ordered some extras, just in case, so I just got some more from her...  so IF she still has any, and IF you're willing to pay a little extra for postage....  don't know if she's reading this thread, though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just bought a box of Tagalongs from a little Girl Scout who was selling door to door.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have LOTS left. . . . . . .   . . . . . I'm rationing them. . . . . . . 

(Of course, I bought 2 and half dozen boxes initially. . . . .)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

It's that TIME again!   Anyone want to order some delicious Girl Scout cookies from my DD?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Just ordered some thin mints from someone here at the office.  And I had to celebrate by opening my last remaining box from last year.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

GS must be teaching ninja skills.  My local dealer, I mean, GS just appeared beside me yesterday.  This is what happened:

GS:  It's cookie time again, Alle
DH:  order what you want w/ in reason and don't order any for me b/c I don't like them
ME:  giddy as I order 2 boxes of thin mints and 2 boxes of samoas
DH: 4 boxes aren't w/in reason Alle
ME: death glare on DH
DH: I guess 4 boxes are within reason


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Do they have any sugar-free cookies (or low-sugar)?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Do they have any sugar-free cookies (or low-sugar)?


No. At least my dd's troop doesn't offer them if they do. I have Nutrition Info on all the various cookies if you're interested, though.

Do any of you with dd's in the girl scouts ship cookies? I was considering selling to relatives out of state but didn't know if shipping was really feasible.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> No. At least my dd's troop doesn't offer them if they do. I have Nutrition Info on all the various cookies if you're interested, though.
> 
> Do any of you with dd's in the girl scouts ship cookies? I was considering selling to relatives out of state but didn't know if shipping was really feasible.


Meredith shipped to me last year.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> No. At least my dd's troop doesn't offer them if they do. I have Nutrition Info on all the various cookies if you're interested, though....


Yeah, the local troop here did not have any last year. I'm one of those high blood sugar people who is trying to limit sugar intake so that I don't become one of those pre-diabetic people. (Plus I've lost a bit of weight doing so.  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> GS must be teaching ninja skills. My local dealer, I mean, GS just appeared beside me yesterday. This is what happened:
> 
> GS: It's cookie time again, Alle
> DH: order what you want w/ in reason and don't order any for me b/c I don't like them
> ...


4 boxes? I usually order a case of thin mint, a case of samoas, and a case (sometimes 2) of other. 4 boxes wouldn't last until I got them from the front door to the kitchen. The first scout to show up at my door gets the biggest order, but I'll order from any that ask me. Gotta be the girl, though. I don't buy from parents.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 4 boxes? I usually order a case of thin mint, a case of samoas, and a case (sometimes 2) of other. 4 boxes wouldn't last until I got them from the front door to the kitchen. The first scout to show up at my door gets the biggest order, but I'll order from any that ask me. Gotta be the girl, though. I don't buy from parents.


DANGIT Ann... why couldn't WE live closer?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> No. At least my dd's troop doesn't offer them if they do. I have Nutrition Info on all the various cookies if you're interested, though.
> 
> Do any of you with dd's in the girl scouts ship cookies? I was considering selling to relatives out of state but didn't know if shipping was really feasible.


I DO ship! The wonderful ladies and gents on here bought quite a bit from my DD and they paid the shipping (so sweet of them) I have no problem boxing them up and shipping them if anyone doesn't mind paying shipping. I sent UPS last year and I think it was like paying maybe $1 extra for each box I think but my DD reached her goal and was THRILLED to know that her cookies were going to Virginia, New York, North Carolina and several cities in Texas!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm glad to know it's not that expensive to ship! Now I can pressure those relatives in Virginia. Ann, I wish I lived up there now! My daughter and I went down the street for a bit after school today and she really had a good time. People are so friendly when it comes to cookies! LOL We only had one gloomy gus turn us down flat. Next time though I'm going to have her practice her spiel before we go out. She kept repeating "Would you like to buy some Girl Scouts?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Next time though I'm going to have her practice her spiel before we go out. She kept repeating "Would you like to buy some Girl Scouts?"


Reminds me of Adams family. Wednesday and Pugsley are selling lemonade and a Girl Scout comes along. She asks if the lemonade is made from real lemons and she says she'll buy some if they buy some cookies. Wednesday asks, "Are they made from real Girl Scouts?"


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> It's that TIME again!   Anyone want to order some delicious Girl Scout cookies from my DD?


Ooooo! Me, me!   I'll PM you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Ooooo! Me, me!   I'll PM you.


AND, and &... we have an email order system now!Really cool! I mean... yes, I still get the cookies and take them to mail to you... but you can order by email and we get to look at our account, print it up and it is a lot easier to keep up with out-of-town purchases!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> nah, we can remove mine and you can remove your later post and only we will know...


Only you two and everyone else who's still up reading....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Only you two and everyone else who's still up reading....


hush, or I'll send you to bed without desert.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> hush, or I'll send you to bed without desert.


Good, the sand would be scratchy in the sheets.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Or maybe I'll hide your earplugs and tell your daughter to practice!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I see you two are still up to your old tricks! Brendan Carroll just ordered 20 boxes I am SO excited! This new email thing is soooo easy... EVEN HE could do it... oorrrrrr....  maybe he really only ordered just 2 and got confoosicated as he calls it! You know how he is with numbers! Now... I will tell him how much shipping is... and I am all set!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Or maybe I'll hide your earplugs and tell your daughter to practice!


Uh-oh.... that's a serious threat....

(New recorder in third grade music class. Before they teach them anything else, they're teaching basic rhythm, just lengths of notes and pauses... So there are two entire pages of practice .... ON THE SAME NOTE. Aaaargh!!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I see you two are still up to your old tricks! Brendan Carroll just ordered 20 boxes I am SO excited! This new email thing is soooo easy... EVEN HE could do it... oorrrrrr....  maybe he really only ordered just 2 and got confoosicated as he calls it! You know how he is with numbers! Now... I will tell him how much shipping is... and I am all set!


Hey, people have said I've been too nice lately. Now I know why, no Susan (or Cobbie for that matter) to harass, so I got lonely.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Hey, people have said I've been too nice lately. Now I know why, no Susan (or Cobbie for that matter) to harass, so I got lonely.


With 30K members, you couldn't find anyone else to harass?

Just don't pick on Meredith, or she won't send us any cookies.

And don't pick on NogDog, he was nice to you and knows your True Nature.

And don't pick on Ann if you want to live stay on Kindleboards.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Uh-oh.... that's a serious threat....
> 
> (New recorder in third grade music class. Before they teach them anything else, they're teaching basic rhythm, just lengths of notes and pauses... So there are two entire pages of practice .... ON THE SAME NOTE. Aaaargh!!)


Hot Crossed buns... Hot crossed buns... HOT Crossed Buns...

Oh, and Susan I sent your order via email... so you can get a visual of the cookies!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> With 30K members, you couldn't find anyone else to harass?


Too many newbies and not enough people who post outside the intro threads or writers cafe.



Susan in VA said:


> Just don't pick on Meredith, or she won't send us any cookies.


I removed my incriminating posts picking on Meredith, so I'm safe. You on the other hand need get rid of a couple.



Susan in VA said:


> And don't pick on NogDog, he was nice to you and knows your True Nature.


Never pick on a man with an adorable noggin....



Susan in VA said:


> And don't pick on Ann if you want to live stay on Kindleboards.


And I NEVER, EVER pick on the mods.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Too many newbies and not enough people who post outside the intro threads or writers cafe.
> 
> I removed my incriminating posts picking on Meredith, so I'm safe. You on the other hand need get rid of a couple.
> 
> ...


   Y'all are keeping me up tonight!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith, does your local troop carry the Dulce de Leche or the Thank u Berry Much?  Those are not available here and I'd love to give them a try.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> Meredith, does your local troop carry the Dulce de Leche or the Thank u Berry Much? Those are not available here and I'd love to give them a try.


I didn't see either of those on the list she sent me.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Being a diabetic the sugar free choco chips (the thin mints  )


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Order? What is the blasphemy speak about ordering cookies?

We pick up cases of cookies, then haul them around with us, and set up booths outside walmart... 

I don't start selling till the 19th... Then I get to bombard all the unsuspecting students and teachers at school. YAY!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

caracara said:


> Order? What is the blasphemy speak about ordering cookies?
> 
> We pick up cases of cookies, then haul them around with us, and set up booths outside walmart...
> 
> I don't start selling till the 19th... Then I get to bombard all the unsuspecting students and teachers at school. YAY!


What part of Texas? We started Jan. 8 here in Houston. AND I heard South Texas was doing it differently this year... is this the NEW way?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

tlrowley said:


> Meredith, does your local troop carry the Dulce de Leche or the Thank u Berry Much? Those are not available here and I'd love to give them a try.


We have those if Meredith doesn't. But the real question is, Meredith, if you don't have those do you have something else instead?

The Cookie Club email ordering system looks really cool, but I can't log in! I think our troop isn't set up yet maybe?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> We have those if Meredith doesn't. But the real question is, Meredith, if you don't have those do you have something else instead?
> 
> The Cookie Club email ordering system looks really cool, but I can't log in! I think our troop isn't set up yet maybe?


 The new system is AWESOME! Let's see we have... Thanks A Lots, Shout Outs, Lemonades, Shortbreads, Thin Mints, Peanut Butter Patties, Caramel Delights, Peanut Butter Sandwich cookies... *Do* we have any that _you _ don't? 


tlrowley said:


> Meredith, does your local troop carry the Dulce de Leche or the Thank u Berry Much? Those are not available here and I'd love to give them a try.


No, sorry they are not Scarlet...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> The new system is AWESOME! Let's see we have... Thanks A Lots, Shout Outs, Lemonades, Shortbreads, Thin Mints, Peanut Butter Patties, Caramel Delights, Peanut Butter Sandwich cookies... *Do* we have any that _you _ don't? No, sorry they are not Scarlet...


Ours are entirely different! We have: Lemon Chalet Cremes, Trefoils, Do-si-Dos, Samoas, Dulce de Leche, Thank You Berry Munch, Tagalongs, and Thin Mints.

I never thought there would be such a difference.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are the descriptions of each kind of cookie:

Lemon chalet Cremes. Uniquely designed to feature our chalet, this vanilla sandwich has a hint of cinnamon Ginger spice and a refreshing zesty lemon Creme filling.

Trefoils. Delicate tasting shortbread that is simple and satisfying. 

Do si dos. Crisp and crunchy oatmeal cookies with creamy peanut butter filling. 

Samoas. Tender vanilla cookies, covered with caramel, rolled in toasted coconut, and striped with a rich chocolaty coating. 

Dulce de leche. Inspired by the classic confections of Latin America, these sweet indulgent cookies are rich with milk caramel chips. 

Thank u berry munch. Real, premium cranberries provide a delightful tartness ini these hearty cookies sweetened with creamy white fudge chips. Crispy rice offers a satisfying crunch. 

Tagalongs. Tasty cookies topped with peanut butter and covered with a luscious chocolaty coating. 

Thin mints.  Nuff said.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Ours are entirely different! We have: Lemon Chalet Cremes, Trefoils, Do-si-Dos, Samoas, Dulce de Leche, Thank You Berry Munch, Tagalongs, and Thin Mints.
> 
> I never thought there would be such a difference.


Tagalongs are our *Peanut Butter Patties*... Trefoils are our *Shortbread*... and Samoas are our *Caramel Delights*! So not as much of a difference as you thought... but there are two different Girl Scout cookie bakeries and they do offer different ones in different areas... but I would LOVE to try the Thank You Berry Muchs... can you describe the Do-Si-Dos and Dulce de Leches? I need to find these somewhere... I think...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Look up for descriptions. I figured there might be some alternate names for some, especially the super popular Samoas and Tagalongs. I'm up for a switch if you want once the cookies come in


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> What part of Texas? We started Jan. 8 here in Houston. AND I heard South Texas was doing it differently this year... is this the NEW way?


Central. I'm in the "Girl Scouts of Central Texas" Council. I used to be Lone Star, then they combined us, which is when we switched from starting on a Saturday, to Wednesday.
It's up to the Council to decide when you start I think.

I pick up cookies Friday, am I going to steal a box? Perhaps, then pay myself back when sales start. You try sitting with 300 boxes of cookies in your house and not eating any...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> can you describe the Do-Si-Dos


These are peanut butter sandwich cookies with the OLD name, like from when I was in Girl Scouts many many many moons ago...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The dulce de leche cookies are caramel flavored cookies with caramel chips.  Sort of like chocolate chip cookies, but caramel flavored.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Ours are entirely different! We have: Lemon Chalet Cremes, Trefoils, Do-si-Dos, Samoas, Dulce de Leche, Thank You Berry Munch, Tagalongs, and Thin Mints.
> 
> I never thought there would be such a difference.


And are you taking online orders?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

let me ask you what your areas are charging for a box? It seems to me that the prices have gone up and the boxes have gotten smaller. (But I have also heard that different areas charge less.)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> let me ask you what your areas are charging for a box? It seems to me that the prices have gone up and the boxes have gotten smaller. (But I have also heard that different areas charge less.)


They're $3.50 every place I've seen them last year and this.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

tlrowley said:


> And are you taking online orders?


I'd be happy to take orders for anyone who wants the flavors Meredith doesn't have  $3.50/box plus shipping, just send me a pm! Cookies arrive 2/20.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> let me ask you what your areas are charging for a box? It seems to me that the prices have gone up and the boxes have gotten smaller. (But I have also heard that different areas charge less.)


As far as I know the boxes are the same size as always... and considering the Girl Scouts themselves only make $.50 a box off of each one they sell and other name brand cookies cost about $3 in stores... I believe to create self-esteem, teach the value of a dollar and for these girls to get out and meet new people a $.50 per box delivery fee is quite a bargain! Think of what you are doing to help these girls become successful young business women by earning their overnights and zoo trips with their $.50 a box! It really is a great investment! AND they are YUMMY to!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

The Lemonades are awesome


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

We have that same selection, hsuthard. Some of my Ohio cousins asked for the chocolate chips -- but we don't get them! It was upsetting; my daughter could have sold another ten or so boxes if our council sold them. 

Our price is also $3.50. Last year, I saw some areas that were charging $4. I was surprised. And yes, I think the .60 that goes back to the girls is a travesty -- but my oldest is a Cub/Boy Scout, and they get something like 70% returned to their Troop from their annual popcorn sales. And their microwave popcorn? Incredible. 

As for Thin  Mints in the freezer... yep. They do REALLY well in there. Nothing better on a hot, steamy August day when you think you might melt than a frozen Thin Mint. Cools ya right off.

IF you can make them last longer. I do recommend buying extra  boxes. And for those of you with roommates, booby trap 'em like those old Bud Light commercials from a few years back.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was ambushed in the hall at work by a roving gang of Girl Scouts and forced to buy 3 boxes. They had order slips for other friends, but I said that I was only buying from the girls who were actually there. They really had to twist my arm.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love love love the Thin Mints... but I can't eat them anymore.  (Gluten-free is my middle name now.)

My daughter is selling them, and it kills me to look at the pictures.  

Thank goodness chocolate is gluten-free.  I'll go munch some M&M's.  

Vicki


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

*Tagalongs* -- I just bought like six boxes from my students.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Just opened my cases stocking up for tomorrow when I finally get to sell!

Has anyone else run into the Thanks-a-lot not being in a box? They are in a plastic tray (like always) that is wrapped in a plastic bag with all the printing on it.
According to the bag "it reduces waste" which I guess is true... I'm a bit confused by it though. All the others are in their normal boxes.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

Samoas 'Hands Down!"

I used to be able to down an entire box without batting an eye (in my teens and early twenties). However, now I can only eat two or so before feeling like I'm experiencing a sugar overdose though.

They are still the best.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

caracara said:


> Just opened my cases stocking up for tomorrow when I finally get to sell!
> 
> Has anyone else run into the Thanks-a-lot not being in a box? They are in a plastic tray (like always) that is wrapped in a plastic bag with all the printing on it.
> According to the bag "it reduces waste" which I guess is true... I'm a bit confused by it though. All the others are in their normal boxes.


That's weird, and too bad, to be honest. Around here, it's easier for me to recycle a paperboard box than it can be to recycle a plastic bag -- and we can recycle plastics 1 through 6 here.

I don't think I'd be a happy consumer if I was handed a box of cookies wrapped in a bag instead of a box.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

WestofMars said:


> That's weird, and too bad, to be honest. Around here, it's easier for me to recycle a paperboard box than it can be to recycle a plastic bag -- and we can recycle plastics 1 through 6 here.
> 
> I don't think I'd be a happy consumer if I was handed a box of cookies wrapped in a bag instead of a box.


This NEW package is addressed on the Girl Scout Cookie order form. Thanks A-Lots are the cookies they chose because they are saving 150 tons of paperboard waste so we are saying "thanks a lot" to our earth for taking care of us. I believe it is a test to see if they actually stay as fresh etc. before they try to do more than one box this way. They are in a bag like Chips Ahoys or Oreos... not like they are just in some weird packaging.

*BTW* Today is the last day to order cookies from my DD... the order form gets turned in @ 3 PM! Please PM me with any orders! Thanks!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just ordered two boxes of trefoils. They went up in price by 50 cents a box.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Just ordered two boxes of trefoils. They went up in price by 50 cents a box.


Trefoils? In my world those are known as "chokers."

I own a girl scout (I'm a troop leader, believe it or not) and we just imported a boatload of these blasted cookies...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Just ordered two boxes of trefoils. They went up in price by 50 cents a box.


Our price has been 3.50 for the past few years... were yours $4?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Our price has been 3.50 for the past few years... were yours $4?


Yep. I had $3.50 last year.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> The new system is AWESOME! Let's see we have... Thanks A Lots, Shout Outs, Lemonades, Shortbreads, Thin Mints, Peanut Butter Patties, Caramel Delights, Peanut Butter Sandwich cookies... *Do* we have any that _you _ don't? No, sorry they are not Scarlet...


I loved the old names, I always wondered why they had to be Samoas and Tagalongs - they're Caramel Delights and Peanut Butter Patties! I was a girl scout for years, those were the names I knew. But here in OH they're Samoas and Tagalongs. I thought they all changed, that's interesting.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jen said:


> I loved the old names, I always wondered why they had to be Samoas and Tagalongs - they're Caramel Delights and Peanut Butter Patties! I was a girl scout for years, those were the names I knew. But here in OH they're Samoas and Tagalongs. I thought they all changed, that's interesting.


There are two different bakers... therefore two different lists of names but SAME great cookies!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Britt said:


> I thought Thin Mints were the greatest things in the world--that is, until I tried frozen Thin Mints! Just bought two boxes from my little cousin yesterday. Unfortunately, I have to eat them unfrozen because I share a kitchen with three roommates, and if I keep my cookies in the communal freezer, I know I'll never see them again.


I SO love them. And I am SO sensitive to gluten.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> There are two different bakers... therefore two different lists of names but SAME great cookies!


From what I have read, the recipes were changed due to the trans-fats scare. And Samoas and Caramel Delights are not the same cookie. The shapes are different from each other and the ratio of chocolate to coconut to caramel are different. IMHO, Caramel Delights taste blaaagh compared to the old Samoas.

I just ordered $20 worth of cookies, at $4 per box, and was quite ticked when I learned that the manufacturers had reduced the weight of some of the boxes by up to an ounce in order to increase profits. That is NOT okay.

Best Wishes!


----------

